# FS: Biocube 14 Gallon w/ Wooden Stand. Retrofit with Zetlight Nano LED light!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Biocube 14 gallon. In very good condition. Comes with the tank, zetlight nano LED light with remote, heater, oceanic black stand with cabinet door, pump and white sand for freshwater planted tank. It was a salt tank also at one point.

One note. Zetlight nano is suppose to have 3 rows of LED lights. 2 white and 1 blue. 1 of the white strip burnt out. I talked to frank and unfortunately its over the 1 year so it can't be warrantied. Either way, its still very bright and much better than the factory PC lighting that the tank initially came with.

Drained and ready to be picked up!

$180

Text or call 6047887228.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Had a few people message for the Biocube. Pickup only please and first come first serve! Thanks everyone!

Also forgot to mention. Heater is also included in this package. So basically plug and play.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

On hold for Friday. If it falls through I'll let the next person in line know. Thanks.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I just set up mine last month. Filter is much stronger than I'd expected! Very nice tank.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I just set up mine last month. Filter is much stronger than I'd expected! Very nice tank.


Yes the filter is not bad at all! It's a great tank. If I had room i'd keep it.

Tank is back up for grabs. Person that wanted it decided to not buy the tank. First come first serve again! Thx!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank is now drained and ready to go!

Plug and play!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

180 for pickup this long weekend!!! Will also throw in a small air pump!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$170! Want this out of the house!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Come get it for $160!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$150 FIRM!!! Someone come and get it this weekend!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend bump!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold. Please close.


----------

